# Member of the Month July 2011



## Viscount Vash

Member of the Month








July 2011 

July 2011 and The MotM Award was chosen via the Request Award system.
As this was a new way of doing the MotM Award I had no idea what would happen and Heresy did not disappoint. A four way draw.

This left me with a difficult decision. (It is why I am running a little late getting this announced. Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.)

In the end I went with someone who's hard work and dedication to their specialist area of the forum may have been missed by too many for too long.










darkreever

darkreever has been a member since the 4th April 2008 and has been on the staff so long I can't remember when he was conscripted. 

Although his natural habitat is the Role Playing sections of the forum darkreever can be found all over the boards working hard for the site and it's members.

Here is what he has to say for himself.​


darkreever said:


> Real name: Brian Zwain
> 
> Heresy Online user name: darkreever
> 
> Main Army: Good question, and the honest answer is I have no one main army. I play all of them, which was a rather large strain on the wallet up until vassal.
> Location: New Jersey, USA
> Personal Website: None, Heresy is my personal website for all intents and purposes
> 
> What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army? Fluff, for me an army is part a reflection of the background that can be made.
> What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby? The people I have met over the years, be they online or in person.
> Do you play for fun or victory? Fun; if the game is hard fought and fun, I have no problem not being the victor.
> What is your all time favourite Game System? I rather like the d100 system used in inquisitor. Percentages are a lot easier to work with than the d6 and/or the 2d6 system of normal table top.
> What are your thoughts on the Grand Tournament scene? IS it good for the hobby? Avoid it like the plague, as I mentioned before I play for fun and not to win. So places were winning is at the foremost for the vast majority does not lend itself to my preference.
> 
> In a sense I do believe it is good for the hobby; but more in regards to revealing which competitive players are good for the hobby and which ones are in to win at all costs.
> What are your plans for the future? In gaming? What I'm currently doing is fine so nothing there. In real life though; I am working towards a degree in mechanical engineering with sub specialties in civil and plastic engineering.
> What gaming clubs do you belong to or have you been a member of? My games workshop when it was in the area, ran a small gaming group for a few years while I was in high school, part of the gaming group at my college (for about ten minutes), and the vassal community.
> 
> Which Race is your toughest opponent to face on the game table? Toss up between Eldar, Guard, and Dark Eldar.
> 
> What do you do when you're not online? Read, work, play games, bike, rock climb, play tennis
> Favourite sports team? Oh no, not gonna be answering this one. No telling who might suddenly hate me with that knowledge. I will at least say that tennis is my favorite sport, though to play rather than watch.
> 
> What armies do you play? All of them in 40k, and just about all of them in fantasy.
> 
> Which system do you prefer and why? Between 40k and fantasy I prefer 40k. Of all systems, I believe I said the d100 system of inquisitor.
> 
> How long have you been playing GW games? Thirteen years, since I was ten and my best friend and I got Chaos Gate, and he told me about how his older brother had a company of Ultramarines and there was a tabletop version of the game.
> 
> What's your favourite movie, book and song? Watchmen Run Silent, Run Deep by Edward Beach Jr.; Right This Second by Deadmau5 though the remix of Reconstructive Demonstrations by Serj Tankian may be stealing the spot.
> 
> Occupation? Student/Engineer; a requirement of my school is to have over a years worth of experience in my fields of study before they will give me my degree. So until the end of November, I am a full fledged civil engineer.
> 
> Any pictures you'd like to share? (40k, family, work etc) None at this time; maybe in the near future though. Considering joining facebook so that will likely give me some images to share.
> 
> What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of? I was part of a team that designed a remotely operated vehicle capable of moving at speeds in excess of 35 MPH, could withstand a crash at 25 MPH and still function to full capacity, cost about $250 in parts, had a 360 degree gimble mount, on the spot turning, adaptable frame, and radio controlled with effective range of 100 feet.
> 
> All that from six people with next to no experience, with next to no funding, with professors/advisers that did not believe in the projects success, and a time frame of nine weeks with classes and commitments to contend with. We accomplished what was deemed nearly impossible, learned, and achieved. Its every reason I got into the field of study I did.
> 
> How did you come up with your username? You know what? I had an answer tho this one at some point. However I've been darkreever for nearly ten years and much has happened in those years. This question I can not answer, for I no longer know.
> 
> How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay? Katie Drake is the one responsible for pointing me in the direction, and Jez is the one who got me to stay. Be prepared this one will be a tad long.
> 
> I was former staff of Librarium Online before being stabbed in the back while the owner turned a blind eye. In my five years there, I watched my 'home' change for the worst, great people leave or get banned, and everything taken from me. Once Katie, last and perhaps greatest of my online friends at the time, chose to seek greener pastures I had nothing left. By her insistence I took a look at Heresy, because the alternative was give up on forums and the hobby completely.
> 
> This place has a darker theme, more gritty and grown up. Members are free to be themselves within reason, you are truly treated as an adult, and there is no doubt that the bastard leading the show truly knows what he is doing and has made good on his aims of a place better than the rest. I could ask for no better place to frequent, and never will.
> 
> You can take three things with you to a deserted island, name them? A working boat with gas, vodka, and a good book. That way I can enjoy myself and leave when I am ready.
> 
> Other Usernames we may know you by? darkreever one and only.
> 
> If you could change something about heresy what would it be? Nothing, I may not like every single thing that happens but wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> Favourite mini of any range ever?(pic if possible.) I got nothing at this time
> 
> What was the first ever model you bought or were given? Space Hulk, second edition
> 
> *Staff Questions*
> 
> How did you become a member of Heresy Online's Staff? Through the support of friends and the trust of Jez. When I arrived at Heresy I brought with me what little experience I had as staff elsewhere, and the support of friends who were also staff didn't hurt things either. Several months after my joining, there was recruitment for staff and Jez gave me a shot over in Roleplay Threads, and then in Visions of Heresy in part to learn a lesson.
> 
> At some point, the boss man offered me senior staff status and I accepted; and here we are.
> What is the best thing about being a Staff Member? The ability to help others on the forum, to try and make the experience of others better where possible. I like doing the little things, helping with accidental typos in thread titles or friendly reminders of minor rules to maintain quality.
> 
> There is always a down side, so what is the worst thing about being on the Staff? The power we staff are given is, to me, the biggest downside. With great power comes great responsibility, and power and greed corrupt even the most pure of souls over time.
> 
> What are your goals for the area/s you Moderate? My aim has always been an increase in post quality, and to work with individuals who can say that they were inspired to up the quality of their work. There are at least five members in Roleplay Threads who will attest to that and I want to continue so that number grows.


----------



## Midge913

Congrats Darkreever!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well done Darkreever! I like these threads. If only to see how the minds of other Heresy members work.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan

Well deserved too


----------



## Fallen

Congrats 'Reevs.


----------



## Doelago

Congrats! You deserve it!


----------



## Cambrius

Congratulations, sir! Well done and well deserved.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

well done mate.  I've been glad to have you as long as we have! _Viva Heresy!_ :clapping:

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Huuuuzzzaaahhhh! Congradulations!


----------



## humakt

Congratulations mate, well done and well deserved.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Grats dude 

Vash, just out of interest, who were the other people in the tie?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Congrats Reevs!


----------



## scscofield

Gratz man.


----------



## Boc

Congrats, DR, a well deserved award if there was one.


----------



## HOBO

Well deserved...congratulations.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Congratulation!


----------



## Zodd

Congratulation Dark :victory:


----------



## emporershand89

Wow, I cannot believe this but ok, your choice people


----------



## Viscount Vash

emporershand89 said:


> Wow, I cannot believe this but ok, your choice people


Yes,
yes it is.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I still don't get how you request award for people though.


----------



## Viscount Vash

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/awards.php


I will draft up something more comprehensive over the weekend to explain it, but above is the link.


----------



## Masked Jackal

emporershand89 said:


> Wow, I cannot believe this but ok, your choice people


How rude.10char


----------



## Dawnstar

Congrats Darkreever!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

emporershand89 said:


> Wow, I cannot believe this but ok, your choice people


perhaps if you didn't get on his nerves all the time, it would be easier to believe. Look past your rage, he's done quite a bit for the subforum. 

CP


----------



## Doelago

emporershand89 said:


> Wow, I cannot believe this but ok, your choice people


Wow, that was quite rude.


----------



## Dawnstar

emporershand89 said:


> Wow, I cannot believe this but ok, your choice people


Oh how I wish -rep was still around :threaten:


----------



## Viscount Vash

It is for staff and I have applied a -10 rep.


Spoiling darkreever's moment of MotM glory is what he had in mind.

So with that in mind Just ignore the idiot* and get back on the topic.

Congratulations reever, 
all that work is at last partially recognised with this award.

* Idiot. In this case someone who starts shit stirring at the staff member that gave him a two week ban for being offensive. Thus pissing me off by derailing this MotM announcement.


----------



## Euphrati

From someone who has found inspiration in your work (even if it has led to the occasional butting of heads on matters!) and in turn someone I am honoured to call a friend- Congratulations Reever. Well earned to say the least.


----------



## shaantitus

Nice work mate. Carry on


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Vash has whipped out his massive E-Schlong. :laugh:

woop woop! Darkreever is MOTM!!! :clapping: he really does deserve it!

CP :drinks:


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Well done Reever Woot Woot!


----------



## Serpion5

Aye, well deserved. :so_happy:


----------



## SGMAlice

Congratulations Darkreever.

SGMAlice


----------



## D-A-C

Ohhh you guys. My name isn't Darkreever its D-A-C ... wait ... you mean ... I'm not MotM?



Anyway, crappy humour aside, congratulations Darkreever.


----------



## darkreever

Wow, this truly is an honour; first to just find out members nominated me for the award and then to find out I had gotten it.

Thank you everybody, even emporershand who I believe people are being to hard on. I can't imagine that he is the only one who was as shocked and happy for me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i remember you suggesting that i get into RP darkreever, i wish i had more time... i had to quit out because i didn't have the time to devote to it. at least i died heroically. :biggrin:

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

darkreever said:


> Wow, this truly is an honour; first to just find out members nominated me for the award and then to find out I had gotten it.


(Marlon Brando Voice)

It wasn't easy threatening all of those members to vote...


----------



## Serpion5

I voted `cuz he keeps one of my fave sections of the forum going strong. 

It actually came down to a coin toss between Reever and Ploss for me. 



Sorry Commissar. Next one?


----------



## deathbringer

Euphrati said:


> From someone who has found inspiration in your work (even if it has led to the occasional butting of heads on matters!) and in turn someone I am honoured to call a friend- Congratulations Reever. Well earned to say the least.


can only agree with this.... congratulations


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> I voted `cuz he keeps one of my fave sections of the forum going strong.
> 
> It actually came down to a coin toss between Reever and Ploss for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Commissar. Next one?


lol no prob. these votes are important. Its a chance for us to recognize those members who really deserve it.  That doesn't necessarily mean me. lol Vote for whomever you think is worthy.

that being said, i expect a tithe to keep me placated... :ireful2:

CP


----------



## Cypher871

Hey, well done Darkreever, just back off my hols so only just spotted this. Grats mate.


----------



## komanko

Shit. Can't believe I missed this (thats what you get when you are on vacation!). 

Well, as was said earlier already. Congrats this is well deserved. 

Although you like to lay low(at least it seems like that) you still help ALOT, you are one of the people who really helped me get into the roleplay threads section and I appreciate what you've done to help me and everyone else.

Really well deserved, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol no prob. these votes are important. Its a chance for us to recognize those members who really deserve it.  That doesn't necessarily mean me. lol Vote for whomever you think is worthy.
> 
> that being said, i expect a tithe to keep me placated... :ireful2:
> 
> CP


Oh that`s right, it`s time for your bribe isn`t it...


----------



## Chaosftw

Grats Darkreever! good on ya man! well deserved!


----------



## Bogg

Congratulations! .. I wish I had the time to be more active on the forums. Damn Kids and missus eats it away... Stay Fresh Dude!


----------



## unxpekted22

congratulationa man, sorry its been over a month since this happened I guess haha.

It seems I havn't been looking around other places on the forums as often.


----------



## Katie Drake

Wow, I totally missed this.

Belated congrats.


----------

